# My Non-Pencil Art



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 23, 2009)

A few examples I'm proud of: A 1/35 Pz.Kpfw. V Panther, the truck from _Duel_, and a 1/35 Pz.Kpfw. VI Tiger.


----------



## Corto (Nov 23, 2009)

If there's one thing I love, that's myself. But if there's two things I love, those are myself and German tanks.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 23, 2009)

The Tiger was painted after the ones in _Kelly's Heroes_. (Even though those in the film were disguised T-34's. XP)














But anyhow, here's my KV-2...


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 29, 2009)

My 1/16 Scale Late Production Tiger I. Quite accurate, especially since it's made by 21st Century Toys. The only goofs were that it had smoke candles and a binocular gun Sight. Late models lacked the candles and had a monocular gun sight.

This is actually supposed to look like the Tiger my char, Panzerschreck, commands.

Insignia is that of 1st SS Division Leibstandarte SS Adolf Hitler. [Link]

Tracks are from a 1/18 Pz.Kpfw. IV I no longer use.

You can kinda tell where I cut off the smoke candles.

The six rings on the barrel: 60 kills.


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## sakket (Nov 30, 2009)

man, now i gotta find a picture of the cardboard tank i wore to FC last year..


----------



## PanzerschreckLeopard (Dec 8, 2009)

XD Which kind of tank?


----------



## Taralack (Aug 13, 2010)

holy necro batman


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, why not?

Ok, you need to work on your painting skills. By the looks of things, you're either painting straight onto the plastic, or you've not bothered with an undercoat. You can tell by the way you can see through some of the colours. Even if it's a rough camo-job, the paint should still be evenly applied. First off, you should be painting as much as possible on the sprue, before even assembling. Complex camo that goes across several parts, yeah, build it first, but at least get your first undercoat on with the sprue intact. Means you have places to hold without getting fingerprints on the paint.

Darker colours, undercoat black. Lighter colours, undercoat white. Use a spray undercoat for white, as it's tough to get an even white with pure paint. Next, possibly your paints are a little too thin. Chuck in a bit of PVA to thicken it up a bit, and hopefully get better coverage. And don't be afraid to go for multiple coats either. You want it nice and smooth when finished. Finally, hit it with a matt varnish. Keep it safe from paint chips without making it shiny.

Other ideas, get some really fine sand and glue it to the tank at the undercoat stage, and you get a pretty nice rusted texture. Muddy up the tracks. Look at pictures of real tanks in action, note how mud and dirt come off the tracks onto the bodywork and replicate. You want to make a wrecked or damaged tank? Again, reference. Using thin plasticard and a bit of heat works wonders for twisted metal.


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

This would be cooler if it wasn't a necro.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

Willow would be cooler if she wasn't a necro.


----------

